

Ask HN: Why is it so difficult to find legitimate web host reviews? - irishloop

Seems like any Google search I make inevitably ends in a bunch of SEO-soaked noise.  Even CNET's page seems to have trivially little information.
======
corkill
Money.

Most affiliate programs pay $100 and upwards for new signups, even for $4.95 a
month accounts. Web Hosting is also one of the most expensive PPC keywords.

I find asking a few developers is a much better way. Personally like Westhost
(for non critical sites), linode for stuff that needs to stay up, be super
fast etc.

------
cmer
Hosting companies often pay over $100 per referrals so it's pretty obvious
that the value of a single customer is very high. A few fake reviews here and
there will likely net them thousands.

------
GoofyGewber
Not a review, but if you're looking for a web host, check out
<http://lithiumhosting.com/>

I'm very happy with their service.

